# LA County Sheriff Motorcycle Officers visit BMW to kick off National Police Week



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Twelve motorcycle officers from the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department will ride to BMW of North America, LLC headquarters at noon on Sunday, May 9 to kick off their participation in National Police Week, held in Washington, D.C., May 9-15. The officers will tour BMW's motorcycle training facility, where law enforcement officers become better prepared to ride specially equipped BMW police motorcycles. On Monday, they will escort 100 bicyclists riding from Somerset, NJ to the nation's capital in the Police Unity Tour.

The Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department has 112 BMW R 1200 RT-P motorcycles in its fleet, the largest of any sheriff's department in the country. Internationally, BMW is the largest seller of motorcycles for authority use. More than 80,000 BMW motorcycles are currently in official use in over 150 countries on five continents. In the United States, 430 law enforcement agencies have BMW authority motorcycles in their fleets of patrol vehicles. For more information about BMW Authority Motorcycles, visit www.bmwmc.net or contact Frank Stevens, Authority Program Manager at 201-307-3927.

Each May, during National Police Week, the nation pauses to recognize the service and sacrifice of U.S. law enforcement officers. Last year, 116 law enforcement officers were killed in the line of duty. For a complete schedule of National Police Week events in Washington, D.C., visit www.LawMemorial.org/policeweek.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked up some images of these bikes and was able to find some shots as well as specs of the 2009 models on this site.
http://www.policemotorunits.com/id15.html

Some sophisticated machines!


----------

